# HGVC vs. Hyatt



## Socko33 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been doing some reading on the "other timeshares" board...

Does anyone own Hyatt & HGVC?

Can someone make some comparisons?

I know buying Hyatt resale does not allow you to use hotel points and that Hyatt does not have many locations...

But how does the availability and ease of booking stack up? Hyatt seems to have some nice resorts that would compliment an HGVC owner.

It trades into II, lots of EOY point packages available, more skiing locations, very nice resorts....but high maintenance fees.

Thoughts?


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 22, 2009)

*Let you use both II and RCI*

We own Hyatt and a RCI resort, we have found it useful for travel and trading.  I usually rent our weeks every other year and use or deposit the following year.  

With Hyatt,  I can use part of my points, deposit the rest with II and have the best chance possible to get those tough trades.  I also normally deposit a 2 bedroom Morritts Grand Presidents week for exchange - also very high trade value.  It gets use those tough exchanges and is usually well worth the MF charges.  You must use the time and plan well or it could end up not being worth the money or time.  It is a hassle - but planning is part of the fun - Right?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 24, 2009)

*From a Hyatt Owner*



Socko33 said:


> I've been doing some reading on the "other timeshares" board...
> 
> Does anyone own Hyatt & HGVC?
> 
> ...



I own Hyatt and am considering HGVC too. I am very happy with my Hyatt ownership. From my experience it is very easy to trade internally and Hyatts have excellent trading power on II. Also, am II membership is included in the MFs.  On the downside their resort collection is smaller than HGVC but they are adding new properties (Bermuda, Maui, NYC, etc).   

Also, it you buy a resale week from an authorized Hyatt reseller (i.e. private real estate broker authorized by Hyatt) you can get hotel points. With the reseller you can negotiate and actually pay a fair market price not an inflated developer price.

-TJ


----------



## Socko33 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi TJ,

What are the going rates right now (per point, maybe?) for gold, platinum, diamond season if I were to buy through an authorized Hyatt broker?

Are authorized Hyatt brokers able to come down in price as much as the listings on ebay ($5k-9k ish)?

The use of converting to Hyatt Hotel points makes Hyatt that much more desirable for me!

Thanks for your response! If there are any Hyatt threads you can direct me to, that would be great as well!


----------



## ricoba (Apr 24, 2009)

There are a number of Hyatt posts in the Other Timeshares section of TUG, which is found here.


----------



## optimist (Apr 25, 2009)

Socko33 said:


> Hi TJ,
> 
> The use of converting to Hyatt Hotel points makes Hyatt that much more desirable for me!



you should look carefully at this. one of the reasons we didn't buy directly from hyatt is that the conversion to points doesn't make financial sense.  you can stay for two or three nights at their high end hotels for the points they give you in return for your week.


----------



## jbercu (Apr 26, 2009)

Socko33 said:


> I've been doing some reading on the "other timeshares" board...
> 
> Does anyone own Hyatt & HGVC?
> 
> ...




I own both clubs.  One big difference is that in HGVC the annual dues are based on the number of points you own.  In the Hyatt Vacation Club the annual dues are based on the location and size of unit you own.  
The other big difference is that in the Hyatt Vacation Club you buy a specific unit and week, so you are guaranteed the unit that you purchase if you want to use your ownership year after year.  HGVC has floating units and weeks within a season.

Thanks


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 26, 2009)

jbercu said:


> I own both clubs.  One big difference is that in HGVC the annual dues are based on the number of points you own.  In the Hyatt Vacation Club the annual dues are based on the location and size of unit you own.


This is not true.  HGVC's maintenance fees are based on unit size only (per property).  The MFs for a 7000 point 2BR (Platinum) are the same as a 5000 points (Gold) at a given property, for example.


> The other big difference is that in the Hyatt Vacation Club you buy a specific unit and week, so you are guaranteed the unit that you purchase if you want to use your ownership year after year.  HGVC has floating units and weeks within a season.


Some HGVC properties (mostly affiliates) have a mix of fixed and floating weeks.  Valdoro, for example, has fixed ski weeks that you can own.

Kurt


----------



## jbercu (Apr 26, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> This is not true.  HGVC's maintenance fees are based on unit size only (per property).  The MFs for a 7000 point 2BR (Platinum) are the same as a 5000 points (Gold) at a given property, for example.
> 
> Some HGVC properties (mostly affiliates) have a mix of fixed and floating weeks.  Valdoro, for example, has fixed ski weeks that you can own.
> 
> Kurt



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi
Both are great but one important factor to consider is where you live.
Im from California, so i get much more mileage out of my my Hyatt properties.

HGVC of course gets me to Hawaii (paradise). Worth it if you plan on going yearly for 10 days or more.


Here is my comparison:

Hyatt has Forida and the western states
HGVC has Hawaii, Orlando, Vegas most other resorts are only affiliates

Flexibility, reservation system: Tie both are terrific
MFs:  Tie
Exhange companys-Hyatt- interval, HGVC- RCI
edge to Hyatt- interval beats RCI as you can exchange to major resorts like
Marriott Newport beach which I do EOY. also have onlline interval access with Hyatt. 
Number of Resorts- edge HGVC - more resorts because of affiliates
Quality: edge Hyatt
Service: tie, both are great
Hawaii? HGVC Oahu and Waikoloa- HYAtt - Maui? (in the works?) a bird in hand...
You ski? edge Hyatt

Did I miss anything?


----------



## jbercu (Apr 26, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi
> Both are great but one important factor to consider is where you live.
> Im from California, so i get much more mileage out of my my Hyatt properties.
> 
> ...



Bonus Time?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Apr 29, 2009)

bonus time?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 29, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> bonus time?




In HGVC there is open season which is basically bonus time, purchase available HGVC units within 30 days for discounted cash prices.

Is there something similar in Hyatt?


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 1, 2009)

No , hyatt has owner discounts but the cost is still around 400. a night..


----------



## athena (May 2, 2009)

Is sellmytimesharenow a reputable or authorized reseller for Hyatt or Hilton? How do I find out who is an authorized reseller? 
Thanks...


----------



## linsj (May 2, 2009)

athena said:


> Is sellmytimesharenow a reputable or authorized reseller for Hyatt or Hilton? How do I find out who is an authorized reseller?
> Thanks...



Authorized Hilton resellers: Seth Nock and Judi (can't remember her last name; she's with Remax). Both are highly regarded here.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 2, 2009)

linsj said:


> Authorized Hilton resellers: Seth Nock and Judi (can't remember her last name; she's with Remax). Both are highly regarded here.



Seth and Judi for Hilton.  Don't know about Hyatt resellers.


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 2, 2009)

Seth will do Hyatt
I purchased my Hyatts from him- 
Im looking to unload my 1300 SH and purchase a larger amount of points in hyatt so ill be contacting him soon again


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 2, 2009)

athena said:


> Is sellmytimesharenow a reputable or authorized reseller for Hyatt or Hilton? How do I find out who is an authorized reseller?
> Thanks...




They are 
but you can get a much better pricing through a Hilton/Hyatt reseller/broker
Ive worked with seth Nock, but hear good things about Judy


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 2, 2009)

jbercu said:


> Bonus Time?



Hilton gets the nod over Hyatt for flexiiblity because of bonus time.


----------



## athena (May 2, 2009)

Hi,
can some e-mail me their numbers... Thanks guys...


----------



## GTLINZ (May 8, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi
> Here is my comparison:
> 
> Hyatt has Forida and the western states
> ...



I own HGVC and want to own Hyatt and have studied their system. I think they each have their own strengths so why not own both?

HGVC - the points system is much more flexible, with borrowing or pushing points. You pretty much have to figure out how to use your points before losing them with HVC. 

HVC - building in new locations, which HGVC does not do. HGVC is FL, Vegas and Hawaii. The affiliates are hard to get into. 

I would really consider location as you stated. HGVC is great for FL (I live in GA). I love traveling out west so Hyatt would give me Keys access and Sedona/Carmel/Tahoe access. Seems like a great blend to me, plus it would add II access to me although I think it would be better to use your HVC points on HVC units.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 8, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Exhange companys-Hyatt- interval, HGVC- RCI
> edge to Hyatt- interval beats RCI as you can exchange to major resorts like
> Marriott Newport beach which I do EOY. also have onlline interval access with Hyatt.



Hello Benjaminb13 - this statement by you intriqued me. As I am looking into Hyatt I am wondering how good a trader it is and how the mechanics of using II work. 

With HGVC, I cannot go online with RCI and have to call somebody. Are you saying with HVC I can deposit points and do my own searches? I really would love access to NCV in Sept EOY and did not know if I had a reasonable chance to do that with HVC points.


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 9, 2009)

GTLINZ said:


> Hello Benjaminb13 - this statement by you intriqued me. As I am looking into Hyatt I am wondering how good a trader it is and how the mechanics of using II work.
> 
> With HGVC, I cannot go online with RCI and have to call somebody. Are you saying with HVC I can deposit points and do my own searches? I really would love access to NCV in Sept EOY and did not know if I had a reasonable chance to do that with HVC points.



Yes you get a chance to go online and make reservations - a 2 br in NCV should be 1300 pts- easy to get a september reservation. 

i love having HGVC and HVC- they give me so many options.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 10, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Yes you get a chance to go online and make reservations - a 2 br in NCV should be 1300 pts- easy to get a september reservation.
> 
> i love having HGVC and HVC- they give me so many options.



Cool - i have not read about the II part of HVC - just the club rules. 

So do you have to pay an extra fee to be in HVC, or II, or both (like HGVC is $90 and includes RCI) ?? Is the II account yours? (with HGVC, I have no account and they have to do the searches and etc)

Also - can you do II searches before depositing points, or do you have to deposit them with II first?


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 11, 2009)

Yes
when you log into II and ask for xchange it will show your HVC unit- for example HVC HIgh Sierra 2200 points - then when you search for an exchange it will show you the number of points needed- max 1300. You can search as much as you want the only time the points are removed are when you make an actual reservation. I have a 22oo and 1300 I use the thirteen for midweek stays or exchanges.
annuallyI can usually get 
Tahoe for a week
Marriott NCV villas a week- or 4 to 7 days in Wild oak depending on the season.
and use my HGVC for Hawaii 13 days.
If id like annually.


----------

